# Going for yellow



## bdub2000 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey all, I'm new here, and pretty new to martial arts (took Tae Kwon Do from 10-12 years of age)  I am going for my yellow belt in Shaolin Kempo next friday and was hoping for some insight on what to expect.  By the way, I am part of USSD if that helps for what to expect.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 16, 2006)

First welcome to the forum
2nd  bst o luk and skill in you test
sorry i have nothing hat will help you except to say do your best and know that you would not be testing if you where not ready


----------



## Kacey (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm going to say pretty much the same thing - welcome to the forum, but as TKD practitioner, I have no idea what you should expect in Shaolin Kempo; still, good luck!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 16, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Only advice is take one thing at a time and do that one thing as well as you know how.  You'll do fine that way.


----------



## bdub2000 (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks, I do know my material front and back very well, I am just very excited about my path to black belt, this being my fist advancement towards that goal.


----------



## John Brewer (Jul 16, 2006)

Three things I have learned in testing (American Kenpo)


Practice
Breathe
Breathe


----------



## Lisa (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry I can't help you with what to expect but please let us know how everything goes!


----------



## AmericanKenpoChris (Jul 17, 2006)

Ah, the old Shaolin Kempo yellow belt test, circa 1984.  I don't think you would have been asked to test if your instructor didn't think you were ready.  Practice your blocks, punches, and kicks.  Maintain good stances and balance.  For your martial arts journey, learn to use your hands as well as, if not better than your feet.  One punch is not enough.  Practicing single punches are a waste of time.  Get in a fighting stance, not a horse stance, and punch the bag rapidly alternating hands until you can punch for a minute if you have to nonstop.  Don't worry about power at first but rather flowing and speed.  Your goal is to overwhelm your attacker with an unending flow of strikes.  Kicking high is pretty, but not smart on the street.  Practice hard, devasting, and low front, back, side, and roundhouse kicks to a wavemaster bag.  Learn Ju Jutsu techniques to control your opponent when you don't want to strike.

In the movie "The Perfect Weapon," Kenpo is described as "a combination of ancient fighting techniques and modern scientific principles. An unending flow of motion, a force that can overwhelm any attacker. Every move creates a specific reaction in your opponent, each reaction leads you to your next move. Every strike is a block, every block is a strike. Each move flows into the next. This logical and sequential flow of motion is the essence of Kenpo. Kenpo can be the most lethal of the martial arts. To control the power of Kenpo, you must first learn to control yourself. Train your spirit as you train your body - developing inner strength, balance, and harmony as you learn. A master of Kenpo is more than an expert in the martial arts, he is a master of himself."


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 17, 2006)

Good luck!  Perfect practice.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a blue belt at ussd, my advice is remember the 5 animals and their attributes, and be ready to do a lot of push ups.  Hope this helps, and good luck.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 12, 2006)

Everything will be fine. It's just like class but with more people watching you.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 12, 2006)

No clue what you should expect from USSD - but good luck!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 12, 2006)

Also remember the 5 principles, your 8 point blocking system and defensive manuver #6 and you should be okay.


----------



## coldweatherkempo (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol...Careful with the 8 point blocking...my instructor has a demented sence of humor and will often call out a number higher than 8 after randomly going thru all 8 points for a period of time. The result is getting a bunch of tired people, especially the newer students to stop and look around confused as if they missed a lesson, which results in them doing push ups as when sensei tells you to do something, just do it, even if it doesn't really exist. sick, just sick and paid to be that way...lol!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 25, 2006)

So how did the test go?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm a 2nd Dan at USSD, you wouldn't or at least shouldn't be asked to test if you weren't ready. Remember, it is one goal of a test to get a student tired, very tired, then have them do thier material and spar. If you are asked to do something that you don't know, do something that you DO know. Do not just stand around staring into space or looking at the instructor, move! Do not try to pace yourself, give a minimum 100% from the start. Most instructors would rather see a person wear out rather than to pace themselves and last too full of energy at the end ... give it everything you have! Do the best that YOU can do, don't worry about what others can or can not do.

Good luck in your test!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 25, 2006)

He's right don't compare yourself to others around you, everone has different limits, just make sure you reach your and keep reaching.  I'm sure you'll do fine if you just do your best.


----------



## RevIV (Nov 29, 2006)

coldweatherkempo said:


> Lol...Careful with the 8 point blocking...my instructor has a demented sence of humor and will often call out a number higher than 8 after randomly going thru all 8 points for a period of time. The result is getting a bunch of tired people, especially the newer students to stop and look around confused as if they missed a lesson, which results in them doing push ups as when sensei tells you to do something, just do it, even if it doesn't really exist. sick, just sick and paid to be that way...lol!


 

I love doing that drill.  It makes people break out of the mold.  I have to come up with high numbers now because i used to just call out block 9 for the eight point and my advanced would just do the 9th block in the 10 point blocking.  Good for them, but kills my fun.
Jesse


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 10, 2006)

So how did the test go?


----------

